# Neues iPhone mit eSIM ?



## XantRobert (3 Januar 2018)

Also das iPad von vor einem Jahr funktioniert ja schon mit eSIM nur.
Geht das jetzt auch bei dem neuen iPhone?


----------



## Heiko (4 Januar 2018)

XantRobert schrieb:


> Also das iPad von vor einem Jahr funktioniert ja schon mit eSIM nur.
> Geht das jetzt auch bei dem neuen iPhone?


Nach meiner Kenntnis haben die alle eine NanoSIM. Das einzige iDevice mit eSIM dürfte derzeit die Apple Watch Gen. 3 sein.


----------

